# What do bird hunts cost a year? For quail? For doves?



## kmckinnie (Oct 22, 2012)

Say like for quail guided by the day,all wild birds?
You do it yourself with your dogs, all wild birds?

Planted dove fields like benny and corn or peanuts?

Say the place is in south Ga.!

Just getting some ideas for the future, thanks for any responces.


----------



## coveyrise90 (Oct 23, 2012)

Wilds birds???? I think the going rate for a guided wild quail hunt on a plantation is running about $2,000 per person per day. Do it yourself? The only place you're gonna do that is on public ground. So the only cost is your license and WMA permit. 

If you dont mind released birds, the options are endless. But wild birds are a different story.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks this is a 3500 acer place that has quail,dove & ducks.
Any info is welcome. thanks


----------



## coveyrise90 (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm not exactly sure what you're lookin for. Are you considering leasing this place? Visiting for a day hunt? We need more info.

Adam


----------



## Michael F Sights (Oct 24, 2012)

Dove $ 100-125/hunt.


----------



## Dupree (Oct 26, 2012)

Some places for self guided quail are very reasonable like www.gravelhillshootingpreserve.com. They release birds but there are some wild birds there also. 
Dove hunts usually run $100-$150 /gun a day.


----------



## twtabb (Oct 26, 2012)

If you are thinking about selling hunts then people will pay out the nose to hunt real wild birds. Hunting release birds is different story. You will pay about 4 to 4.50 per bird to release and can charge about double that for a guided hunt.

I am not what you can get for a dove shoot. Your high paying customer would have to come from Tally. South ga boys ain't gonna pay to much to shoot doves. I could be wrong.


----------

